# loam (suelos)



## Lita Maria

Buenos días:

Estoy traduciendo del inglés un artículo sobre tipos de suelo.  ¿Alguien conoce el tipo "loam" que existe en la región central de Illinois (y Rusia)?,  no es arcilla pero "arcilla más arena más materia orgánica".

Agradecería su ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## tytoalba

Hola, ¿¿puede ser una marga??


----------



## Lita Maria

Estimado tytoalba:

Marga es más como caliza y afecta la acidez del suelo, pero no es loam. ¡Gracias de todos modos!


----------



## jinti

suelos franco arcillosos CLAY LOAM SOILS
suelos franco arenosos SANDY LOAM SOILS
suelos franco limosos SILT LOAM SOILS

La greda o marga es una mezcla [/FONT]de partículas de arena, cieno y arcilla. [/INDENT]


----------



## mescahab

Creo que esta es una definición excelente:


"Loam is a product of erosion from rock in
the earth’s crust. This erosion occurs mainly
through the mechanical grinding of rock via
the movement of glaciers, water and wind,
or through thermal expansion and contraction
of rock, or through the expansion of
freezing water in the crevices of the rock."

Extracto del libro:

Gernot Minke
Building with Earth
Design and Technology of a Sustainable Architecture


----------



## Chinchilla

Definitivamente un suelo tipo "loam" es un suelo "franco", son suelos que contienen proporciones equilibradas de arcilla, limo y arena. Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

Puedo confirmar que loam es una mezcla de arena y arcilla y material orgánico. Lo de limo me confunde un poco ¿no es que implica barro o lodo?


----------



## Chinchilla

cirrus, la clasificación de las partículas del suelo en arcilla, limo y arena, obedece al tamaño de éstas (no sé los intervalos de tamaño, pero la partícula más pequeña es la de arcilla, y la de arena es la más grande). 
Por lo mismo, cada partícula tiene diferentes propiedades químicas y físicas. 
Los suelos limosos, como son los suelo volcánicos, como los suelos trumaos de acá, tienen altos contenidos de materia orgánica, y cuando se mojan se hace barro. Esto no siginifica que "limo" en contexto de suelos, signifique barro. Espero que haya quedado menos confuso.


----------



## fresmol

Chinchilla, ¿entonces loam cuando hablamos de suelos es limo?


----------



## vicdark

Cuando se trata de suelos: Limo = _silt _(fracción de tamaño intermedio entre la arcilla y la arena).

Chinchilla dio la definición correcta de "franco", confirmada por cirrus.


----------



## scq

Referido a suelos loam se traduce como limo o limoso: Loam soil= suelo limoso.

Cuando se habla de la fracción granulométrica de los suelos denominada limo  (0.002–0.05 mm), en inglés se usa la palabra "silt".
Si en Google buscas "loam soil" saldrá un enlace a Wikipedia en el que ves el diagrama de clasificación de los suelos atendiendo a su granulometría y que aclara cuando se usa "loam" y cuando "silt".


----------



## fresmol

Gracias, scq, es lo que necesitaba, suelo limoso.


----------



## cirrus

When you say loam soil, the word soil is redundant as loam is a type of soil. If you want an adjective, at least colloquially, you will hear people talking about loamy soils.


----------



## scq

Yes, I agree, if you read scientific articles published in the area of Soil Sciences you´ll frequently find “loamy soil”, though you may also find “loam soil”, which could be translated by suelo limo (=suelo tipo limo).  
In my opinion is better to translate it as suelo limoso. 
You'll also find “silty loam soil” or “clay loam soil” which are translated into Spanish as “suelo limo limoso” and “suelo arcillo limoso”, respectively. These are soil names, which correspond to soil classification based on texture.


----------



## vicdark

Si comparamos estas dos imágenes de la pirámide de clasificación de suelos según su textura, una en español y la otra en inglés, podemos ver que _loam _es *franco *y no "limo" ni "limoso", y que _silt _es limo.

http://www.google.com.bo/imgres?q=T...8&tbnw=148&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


http://nesoil.com/properties/texture/sld005.htm


----------



## scq

Sí, tienes razón, en clasificación de suelos también se usa "suelo franco" "suelo franco limoso" aunque también he visto "suelo limoso" "suelo limo limoso" . La verdad es que no puedo afirmar con rotundidad si una de las traducciones es incorrecta. Gracias por la puntualización.


----------

